# Presseschau



## La Saint (30. August 2012)

*Finanzbericht*

http://www.onlinewel...emplare-115870/

200K verkaufte Boxen können reichen um mit plus/minus Null aus der Sache rauszukommen. Das hängt aber davon ab, wieviel man zuvor an Kosten reingebuttert hat. Und so, wie man gerade bei Funcom einen Schuldigen sucht, sieht es so aus als wären man noch immer auf der negitven Seite.



> Für die niedrigen Verkaufszahlen macht Funcom nicht nur die mäßigen Reviews (vor allem die Durchschnittswertung auf Metacritic.com) verantwortlich. Die Entwickler vermuten auch, dass Spieletitel wir _Diablo 3_, _WoW: Mists of Pandaria_ und _Guild Wars 2_ durch die Ankündigung eines Releasedatums und deren Starts mehr Aufmerksamkeit auf sich zogen.



So, so. Wenn man nur mäßige Reviews bekommt, dann kann das mehrere Gründe haben. Entweder man hat zuwenig bezahlt (oder Anzeigen geschaltet), oder das Produkt ist tatsächlich nur mäßig. Oder die Vergangenheit holt einen ein. Man stößt nicht Millionen MMORPG-Spieler vor den Kopf, wie damals mit AoC passiert, und glaubt dann, nach ein paar Jahren sei alles vergeben und vergessen.

Was mich mehr erschreckt, das ist jedoch ein Leserkommentar zu obigem Artikel. In dem Kommentar heißt, TSW sei noch schlechter als AoC. Nun, wie AoC war, daß weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung. Wenn TSW noch schlimmer ist, dann waren die Medien mit den "mäßigen Reviews" aber sehr gnädig.


*Entlassungen*

http://www.gameplore...-von-waldgeist/

Die Entlassungen sind ja jetzt nichts neues. Aber das es auch Waldgeist erwischt hat, das stimmt doch auf eine nostalgische Art und Weise traurig. Denn Waldgeist war und ist der Funcom-Fanboy und Forenbesen schlechthin. Ein Urgestein der Funcom-Community-Schnittstelle, mit dem ich mich selber noch vor Jahr und Tag im AoC-Forum gefetzt habe.

Wenn solche Leute entlassen werden, dann ist das in etwa so, als würde Blizzard beim schwersten Raid den wichtigsten Boss aus dem Spiel nehmen. Das Endgame ist in beiden Fällen nicht mehr das, was es mal war. ^^

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Derulu (30. August 2012)

La schrieb:


> Was mich mehr erschreckt, das ist jedoch ein Leserkommentar zu obigem Artikel. In dem Kommentar heißt, TSW sei noch schlechter als AoC. Nun, wie AoC war, daß weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung. Wenn TSW noch schlimmer ist, dann waren die Medien mit den "mäßigen Reviews" aber sehr gnädig.





Kannst du diese Aussage auch mit persönlichen Erfahrungen unterlegen, oder zitierst du nur den einen oder anderen Funcom-Hater, der immer noch sauer ist, weil er angeblich bei AoC über den Tisch gezogen wurden (mal davon abgesehen, dass ein komplett anderes Team an TSW arbeitete als an AoC - ist ersteres doch fon Funcom Canada, zweiteres von funcom Norway)?


----------



## Tikume (30. August 2012)

Wenn man von keiner Firma mehr Spiele kauft die mal was schlechteres auf den Markt gebracht hat, dann verringert sich die Spiele-Auswahl aber extrem 
Wobei Age of Conan nicht schlecht war, man konnte ihm halt zu Release ein Questloch ab einem gewissen level bescheinigen.

Ich habe das Spiel nicht gespielt, aber auf buffed wurde ja durchaus positiv berichtet und die Leute die ich kenne und es spielen sind auch recht angetan. Mich persönlich hat es nicht so interessiert, gerade mit dem Hinblick darauf, dass kurz darauf Guild Wars 2 raus kommen würde.


----------



## MrGimbel (30. August 2012)

La schrieb:


> *Finanzbericht*
> 
> http://www.onlinewel...emplare-115870/
> 
> ...



Tja, das mit den mäßigen Reviews ist halt so ne Sache, da TSW keineswegs nur mäßige Reviews bekommen. Der größte Teil (über die hälfte) waren nämlich positiv. Nur gab es halt sehr große Diskrepanzen zwischen den Reviews, so dass die Wertung von 40 bis 90 Punkte ging. Und als zusätzliches Problem hat man halt dann, dass der Metascore eine in allen Belangen vollkommen schwachsinnige Angabe ist (der Wertungskontext geht verloren, die Werte werden nicht Normalisiert sondern nur auf eine einheitliche Skala umgerechnet, es wird der Test von jeder Scheißseite berücksichtig(Quarter to three), etc.), die dann auch noch dummerweise von vielen beachtet wird, ergibt sich halt ne mäßige Wertung.
Ich befürchte jedenfalls, dass Funcom tatsächlich zu wenig Werbung geschaltet hat, was dazu führte, dass nur wenige etwas von dem Spiel mitbekommen haben und das Game dann auch noch von der Fachpresse größtenteils komplett ignoriert wurde.

Achja, ich sehe durchaus einige Problemchen mit TSW, allerdings nur solche, die einen davon abhalten könnten, die nächsten Monate/Jahre nonstop in TSW zu verbringen. Die ersten 200 bis 300h sind schlicht grandios.


----------



## amnie (30. August 2012)

dem kann ich eigentlich garnichts hinzufügen. die zeit, die ich in tsw verbracht habe hatte ich durchgehend spaß. und ich wünsche dem spiel auch noch ein paar jahre, da ich auf jeden fall wieder reinschauen will. mein abo habe ich schlichtweg aus dem grund derzeit auf eis gelegt, da ich wirklich nicht die zeit habe 3 MMOs gleichzeitig zu spielen (zumal ich theoretisch nicht mal die zeit für eins hätte *hust*)


----------



## Minatrix (31. August 2012)

^^ Die Kommentare da drunter sind grauslich... 80% der Leute haben das Spiel nie selber gespielt fürchte ich...

@TE: Was genau möchtest du uns eigentlich sagen?
Ich persönlich mag TSW und kann nur jedem empfehlen das Experiment zu wagen und mal reinzuschauen, tut doch keinem weh!


----------



## Whiskeysour (31. August 2012)

Minatrix schrieb:


> Ich persönlich mag TSW und kann nur jedem empfehlen das Experiment zu wagen und mal reinzuschauen, tut doch keinem weh!



Naja, die Zombies denen ich ein paar Ladungen Schrot verpasste haben gut abgeröchelt


----------



## Morgenstern1970 (31. August 2012)

Hm, mir ist nicht klar, warum FC da jetzt so großartig überrascht tut. Es war doch von vorneherein klar, dass das Konzept, das TSW zugrunde liegt, das Spiel kaum über ein Nischendasein hinaus kommen lassen würde.


----------



## Derulu (31. August 2012)

Morgenstern1970 schrieb:


> Hm, mir ist nicht klar, warum FC da jetzt so großartig überrascht tut. Es war doch von vorneherein klar, dass das Konzept, das TSW zugrunde liegt, das Spiel kaum über ein Nischendasein hinaus kommen lassen würde.



Weil sie über 500.000 Anmeldungen zur Beta hatten im Oktober 2011 (mehr als zum weit größer beworbenen Age of Conan)...eventuell? Quelle: http://www.spieletes...ta-anmeldungen/

Eventuell aber auch, weil 1,3 Mio Accounts zu den "offenen" Betas erstellt wurden? Quelle: http://www.spieletes...tatus-erreicht/

Oder weil über 200.000 Spieler beim Werbebrowserspiel (!) auf Facebook mitgemacht haben? Quelle: http://www.onlinewel...en-teil-113490/


----------



## amnie (31. August 2012)

naja, aber dennoch kann man da schon sagen 'selbst schuld', da sie eigentlich wissen sollten, dass es mitlerweile deuuuutlich mehr leute gibt, die 'hüpfen'. jede beta wird mitgenommen, selbst wenn man vorher schon weiß, dass man sowieso nicht spielen wird... und ich hab das fb spiel auch gespielt. ich würde ma wetten grob 90% der leute die mir extra dafür ne freundesanfrage geschickt haben (gah!) nie vorhatten auch das tatsächliche spiel zu spielen. im gegenteil ham einige es deutlich durchblicken lassen, dass sie nur durch das fb spiel überhaupt davon gehört haben (was ja auch der sinn des ganzen war)


----------



## Rifter (31. August 2012)

Alleine von der Idee her sein Skilldeck selbst zusammenzusellen, keine Levels, Räsel-Quests etc. hat mich das Spiel anfangs schon Interessiert. Habs auch Vorbestellt und fast gekauft... aber als ich es dann zum ersten mal in der BWE gespielt hab fand ich es nach einiger Zeit sehr unsympatisch. 

Von der Spielmechanik bin ich immernoch überzeugt.

Aber es waren kleine Deteils die mich vom kauf wieder abgebracht haben. Angefangen von der Charakter erstellung - ich konnte mir einfach keinen Ego erstellen der mir zusagte - meiner ansicht nach ist der Charakereditor einer der schlechtesten den ich je gesehn hab! Dann war noch die Grafik, stellenweiße echt schön aber die Skins der NPCs sahen echt nicht gut aus. Da schaut AoC besser aus und TSW sollte eigentlich eine weiterentwicklung von der AoC-Grafik sein?! Die atmosphäre wirkte bei mir auch nicht ganz.

Naja irgendwie roch das gabze gkeich nach F2P mit dem Itemshop der von anfang an drin war...

Werd auf jedenfall mit der F2P-Umstellung reinschaun!


----------



## Minatrix (1. September 2012)

Rifter schrieb:


> Aber es waren kleine Deteils die mich vom kauf wieder abgebracht haben. Angefangen von der Charakter erstellung - ich konnte mir einfach keinen Ego erstellen der mir zusagte - meiner ansicht nach ist der Charakereditor einer der schlechtesten den ich je gesehn hab! Dann war noch die Grafik, stellenweiße echt schön aber die Skins der NPCs sahen echt nicht gut aus. Da schaut AoC besser aus und TSW sollte eigentlich eine weiterentwicklung von der AoC-Grafik sein?! Die atmosphäre wirkte bei mir auch nicht ganz.



Gerade die Erstellung wird immer wieder bemängelt, wenn man mal etwas genauer hinguckt merkt man das es gar nicht so wenig Optionen sind wie auf den ersten Blick vermutet  Gefallen muss einem das deswegen aber noch nicht, das ist klar.
Was die Skins der NPCs angeht, evt. schauste noch mal mit der Probeversion rein, zum Release wurde da nochmal aufpoliert!
Die Atmosphäre ist wahrscheinlich Geschmackssache, ich persönlich merke immer wieder wie ich in Gebäuden vor einer Ecke stehe und mich erstmal darauf vorbereite was evt. hinter der Ecke kommt... Ich hab schon mehrmals meine Maus durch die Gegend geworfen weil ich mich so erschrocken habe... 

Zu dem ständigen "wenns F2P wird spiel ichs auch" sag ich besser nix, das wird nur unnötig unhöflich.

LG Mina


----------



## Rifter (2. September 2012)

Minatrix schrieb:


> Zu dem ständigen "wenns F2P wird spiel ichs auch" sag ich besser nix, das wird nur unnötig unhöflich.
> 
> LG Mina



Mal ehrlich... GW2, EVE, WoW und eigentlich ist Tera auch ein verdammt gutes Game. 
Bei SW:ToR wartet man auch schon aufs F2P... Aabgesehn davon das, dass es ins Geld gehen würde - der Tag hat leider nur 24 Stunden    .

Zuviel auf dem MMO Markt und zu wenig Zeit.

Da tut F2P ganz gut wenn merkt das es net so läuft - so hat das Spiel wenigstens die Chance von sich zu überzeugen.


----------



## Sethek (2. September 2012)

Rifter schrieb:


> Da tut F2P ganz gut wenn merkt das es net so läuft - so hat das Spiel wenigstens die Chance von sich zu überzeugen.



Einerseits ja - merk ich ja selber, ohne UO-Freeshards und Allods-f2p hätt ich mir beides nicht angeschaut. Macht Laune, würd ich auch n paar Eus dafür löhnen.

Andererseits - wenn man es den verzweifelten Enthusiasten von TSW dauernd um die Ohren haut "wenn f2p, wenn f2p, wenn f2p, is ja eh bald soweit, blasülz", dann reagieren die verständlicherweise irgendwann schonmal eher pampig mit einem "WIR WISSENS, ZEFIX!". Insofern...wurde oft genug erwähnt, man muss ja jetzt nicht auch noch Salz in die Wunde kippen


----------



## Minatrix (3. September 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Andererseits - wenn man es den verzweifelten Enthusiasten von TSW dauernd um die Ohren haut "wenn f2p, wenn f2p, wenn f2p, is ja eh bald soweit, blasülz", dann reagieren die verständlicherweise irgendwann schonmal eher pampig mit einem "WIR WISSENS, ZEFIX!". Insofern...wurde oft genug erwähnt, man muss ja jetzt nicht auch noch Salz in die Wunde kippen



 SO in etwa, ausserdem denk ich mir, so häufig wie ich das in den letzten Zwei Wochen gelesen habe, wenn die alle 30€ locker machen und das Game kaufen, dann wär das Problem doch gelöst! Das ist natürlich Überzogen und stimmt nicht, manchmal denkt man sich aber genau sowas, das ist so als würde man durch die Wüste laufen und ständig kreisen Geier über einem, noch ist man nicht schwach aber wenn man lange genug wartet... Das frustet einfach.

Ich weiß ja was du meinst Rifter, ich finde nur gruselig das die Leute heutzutage offenbar MMos spielen bzw. konsumieren wie single Player Games, daran muss ich mich erst gewöhnen.


----------



## Irn-Bru (4. September 2012)

> Eventuell aber auch, weil 1,3 Mio Accounts zu den "offenen" Betas erstellt wurden?



Ich muss sagen obwohl ich das Spiel sehr mag, hat sich Funcom mit der open Beta kein Gefallen getan. Bis zum letzten open betaevent haben sie es nicht hinbekommen den deutschen Client vernüntig zu lokalisieren bzw die Quests zu vertonen. Klar eine open Betaevent soll dem Hersteller unter anderem die Schwachstellen in einem Spiel aufzeigen(Serverstabilität etc.) Aber viele nutzen eine Beta um sich ein ersten Eindruck von einem Spiel zu machen und wenn dann solche unschönen Fehler passieren, ist es kein Wunder dass sich viele gegen einen Kauf entschieden haben.

Das ganze Spiel ist im ersten Moment sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, bis man das Skillsystem und alles was dazu gehört gerafft hat,dauert es eine Weile. Wenn dann die teilweise nichtssagenden Skillbeschreibungen dann auch noch auf englisch sind, wird es nicht unbedingt leichter...

Und dann noch dieser furchtbare deutsche Sprecher in dem Trailer.....



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a3AIjT7RHh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ok das gilt jetzt alles nur für den deutschen Markt, aber wenns hier schon scheitert kann woanders nicht besser sein.


was mir grad mal wieder auffällt wo ich den Trailer gesehen hab, in dem trailer wirkt die Welt so lebendig, im spiel selber ist alles so schrecklich steril.


----------



## Minatrix (5. September 2012)

Steril? Was darf ich mir in diesem Zusammenhang darunter vorstellen?


----------



## Milkoh (11. September 2012)

Ich finde es ja etwas gewagt von einem Wirtschaftsunternehmen wie Funcom, dass sie aus 1,3 Mio Beta Anmeldungen, einen Verkaufserfolg ableiten. 

Beta Spieler sind ja noch mal ein eigenes Völkchen, zumal jugendlich mit viel Tagesfreizeit, aber wenig Kapitalkraft (glaubt ihr nicht? Ist mittlerweise mit Studien belegt) 
Daher ist eine große Open Beta vielleicht ne Nette Marketingmassnahmen, aber daraus einen Verkaufserfolg eines Pay to Play Spiels abzuleiten ist ja nun schon etwas Glaskugelraten. 

Funcom hat einfach keinen so tollen Ruf mehr im MMProg Markt. Erst behandeln sie die deutsche Rubika Community in AO wie die Letzen, dann versenken sie den AoC Release gründlich. 
Das wirklich bahnbrechende "Neue" stellt sich eben bei TSW nicht ein. Es ist immer noch instanziert, nie hat man wirklich das Gefühl eine Welt zu bespielen sondern immer nur eine Handvoll Szenarien. 

Dabei haben sie ja schon im Ansatz mal gezeigt, dass sie es könnten (damals nicht so gut wie WoW, die genau das Weltfeeling deutlich besser rüberingen), ich verstehe daher nicht warum das Spiel dermassen Guided ist. 
Dabei hätte mich das Spiel vom Thema her sogar stark angesprochen, aber leider a.) keine MAC Version (ich hätte mir sogar wenn es richtig gut  geworden wäre ein Windoof gekauft) , b.) ein Spiel das technisch deutlich hinter aktuellen Spielen hinterher hinkt und c .) so eine kleine Nische abdeckt dass ich heute schon einen längerfristigen Erfolg gefährdet sehe (wenn man den Wirtschaftsbericht von FC liest, kann man genau das deutlich spüren) 

Waldgeist sein Job ist ja auch abgebaut, viele Programmierer hat FC auch freigestellt. Warten wir mal die nächsten Quartalszahlen ab, ich tippe mal in ein Monaten könnte da das Licht final ausgehen. 

Milkoh


----------



## evalux (13. September 2012)

Milkoh schrieb:


> Das wirklich bahnbrechende "Neue" stellt sich eben bei TSW nicht ein. Es ist immer noch instanziert, nie hat man wirklich das Gefühl eine Welt zu bespielen sondern immer nur eine Handvoll Szenarien.
> ...
> Dabei hätte mich das Spiel vom Thema her sogar stark angesprochen, aber leider a.) keine MAC Version (ich hätte mir sogar wenn es richtig gut  geworden wäre ein Windoof gekauft) , b.) ein Spiel das technisch deutlich hinter aktuellen Spielen hinterher hinkt und c .) so eine kleine Nische abdeckt .....



Mal ehrlich, Milkoh: Hast du das spiel überhaupt mal angespielt?

Du flamest hier gross und breit über Funcom und dass du es schon immer gewusst hast, aber offensichtlich hast du, wenn überhaupt, ein anderes TSW gespielt als ich immer noch spiele.

Ich hab keine Ahnung, was du an "bahnbrechend Neuen" eigentlich erwartet hast, denn das Neue, was TSW aufweisen kann, ist den meisten schon zu ungewohnt und dürfte manchen verschreckt haben. Es ist halt nur uncool, als MMO-Spieler zuzugeben, dass man mit irgendwas aus einem MMO überfordert ist, und wenn es nur die Tatsache ist,  dass man mal den Kopf einschalten muss.

Ich weiss auch nicht, wie du bei einem Spiel, welches DX11 und TXAA _sichtbar_ nutzt, von "technisch deutlich hinter aktuellen Spielen hinterher hinken" reden kannst.


----------



## Duath (13. September 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Weil sie über 500.000 Anmeldungen zur Beta hatten im Oktober 2011 (mehr als zum weit größer beworbenen Age of Conan)...eventuell? Quelle: http://www.spieletes...ta-anmeldungen/
> 
> Eventuell aber auch, weil 1,3 Mio Accounts zu den "offenen" Betas erstellt wurden? Quelle: http://www.spieletes...tatus-erreicht/
> 
> Oder weil über 200.000 Spieler beim Werbebrowserspiel (!) auf Facebook mitgemacht haben? Quelle: http://www.onlinewel...en-teil-113490/



Das ist aber eine übelst miese retention rate... weniger als 20%...
 Und dann schieben die Entwickler die Schuld auf die Presse? Die 1,1 mio beta Spieler haben sich das Spiel sicherlich nicht wegen der Presse nicht gekauft...



Minatrix schrieb:


> Steril? Was darf ich mir in diesem Zusammenhang darunter vorstellen?



Zu wenig Unebenheiten, zu wenig Details, Objekte verschmelzen nicht wirklich mit der Umgebung. Als wäre jemand drüber gegangen um möglichst jede unebenheit auszubügeln, jeden Grashalm zu zupfen, jedes unordentliche Objekt in der Welt aufzuräumen und jedem NPC einen festen Platz zuzuweisen den er einzuhalten hat.

Beispiel:
Wirkt teilweise steril
Wirkt wenig steril
(jetzt bitte keinen Streit vom Zaun brechen welches Spiel die bessere Grafik hat - ich weiß nicht mal, wie die Grafik in TSW zur Zeit aussieht, das könnte auch nen Screenshot aus der beta sein - das war nur ein Beispiel was steril in dem Zusammenhan bedeutet bzw. bedeuten kann)


----------



## Minatrix (13. September 2012)

Danke für das Beispiel, nur muss ich sagen das es ein sehr unglücklicher Shot ist.  Normalerweise liegen da nämlich Sandhaufen vor den Gräbern zb. und ich glaube die Einstellung zum Theme Bodenobjekte wurde in dem Bild quasi auf Null gesetzt. Den ich persönlich kann höchstens an einigen, wenigen Stellen von dieser Art der "sterilität" sprechen (also die mir aufgefallen wären), ansonsten steh ich schonmal irgendwo rum und zoome an einen Zettel oder ein Foto das auf dem Boden liegt oder versuche möglichst nicht in eine der Blutlachen oder Schlieren zu trampeln. An den passenden Stellen gibt es Müll, fast kniehohe Wiese die sich im Wind wiegt, schlaglöcher im Boden, Baumstümpfe, Vögel...

Hm... vielleicht nehm ich das ganze einfach nur nicht so wahr, ich bin nämlich genau wegen dererlei Details wie die zerknüllten Dosen auf dem Boden neben der Parkbank oder den Büchern im Regal, die Familienfotos an der Wand, dreckiges Geschirr in der Spüle ect. in Zusammenspiel mit der musikalischen Untermalung so zufrieden mit der Athmosphäre...


----------



## evalux (13. September 2012)

Duath schrieb:


> Zu wenig Unebenheiten, zu wenig Details, Objekte verschmelzen nicht wirklich mit der Umgebung. Als wäre jemand drüber gegangen um möglichst jede unebenheit auszubügeln, jeden Grashalm zu zupfen, jedes unordentliche Objekt in der Welt aufzuräumen und jedem NPC einen festen Platz zuzuweisen den er einzuhalten hat.
> 
> Beispiel:
> Wirkt teilweise steril
> ...




Ist das steril?
Oder dies?
Oder jenes?
Oder das hier?
Und wenn, was daran ?

Ist jetzt keine rhetorische Frage, mich interessiert das wirklich. Ich spiel TSW ja u.a. gerade, weil es NICHT steril ist. Jedenfalls nicht in meinen Augen. Aber vielleicht sehen andere das ja anders.

(Mag sein, dass mancher die grellen Farben von anderen MMO's vermisst, aber das dezente mag ich gerade an dem Spiel.)


----------



## Milkoh (14. September 2012)

> Mal ehrlich, Milkoh: Hast du das spiel überhaupt mal angespielt?



Ja aber nicht sehr lange. Es ist mir zu guided, ich bevorzuge Spiele mit "offenen" Welten bzw. das Gefühl eine solche zu haben. 



> Du flamest hier gross und breit über Funcom und dass du es schon immer gewusst hast, aber offensichtlich hast du, wenn überhaupt, ein anderes TSW gespielt als ich immer noch spiele.



Ich habe schon AO gespielt Kleiner, als es ein reines Abo Modell hatte. Nichts mit kostenlos... .ich habe AoC gespielt (auch nicht sehr lange, weil das Spiel am Anfang einfach grottig war und FC den Mund viel zu voll genommen hatte... hab es auch nie wieder in die Hand genommen)

Und ich "flame" nicht über Funcom, sondern beschreibe lediglich den IST Zustand. Nimm mal deine Fanboy Brille ab und schau doch mal wirklich. TSW hat selbst laut dem immer sehr optimistisch beschrieben Bericht von FC (da war noch nie irgenwo ein Flopp oder maximal eine Andeutung eines Problems) ganz klar beschrieben das TSW zu floppen droht. 

Eindeutig wesentlich zu wenige Spieler und das vom Headstart weg. Daher wesentlich zu wenige haben das Spiel gekauft. AoC hat wenigstens durch den Verkauf die Produktionskosten eingespielt, und durch die Abo und sonstige Einnahmen konnte man den Rahm abschöpfe, TSW ist nichts anderes als Saure Milch. 

EIN VERLUSTGESCHÄFT vom Anfang an. Dies kann aber auch jeder Blinde schon alleine am Massiven Stellenabbau erkennen. Community Manager weg, Leaddesigner weg...etc. etc. 

Lies einfach mal den Bericht auf der FC Seite und versuch ihn zu verstehen...nur Mut das fordert höchstens 5 Minuten nachdenken, 5 Minuten das schaffst Du schon.




> Ich hab keine Ahnung, was du an "bahnbrechend Neuen" eigentlich erwartet hast, denn das Neue, was TSW aufweisen kann, ist den meisten schon zu ungewohnt und dürfte manchen verschreckt haben. Es ist halt nur uncool, als MMO-Spieler zuzugeben, dass man mit irgendwas aus einem MMO überfordert ist, und wenn es nur die Tatsache ist,  dass man mal den Kopf einschalten muss.
> 
> Ich weiss auch nicht, wie du bei einem Spiel, welches DX11 und TXAA _sichtbar_ nutzt, von "technisch deutlich hinter aktuellen Spielen hinterher hinken" reden kannst.



Ich habe zumindest nicht erwartet das ich ein Streamline guided Spiel bekomme, welches mich von a nach b führt ohne die Chance mir ausserhabl dieses Plotorte was anschauen zu können. Das nervt. Ich habe erwartet dass ich cooles Skillsystem bekomme in Modern wie es AO mal hatte und nicht ein "Sammel massig tonnen von Exps und dann bekommst Du alle Skills". Ob ich nun das ganze Skills oder Level nenne, wo ist das neue? Mit zunehmender Spieldauer hat man halt alles Skills und Fertigkeiten und es wird Cookie Cutter Builds geben, die dann auch jeder fährt. Ähnlich wie es auch bei WOW ist, oder vielleicht war (mit MoP ist es ja eventuell anders.) 

Und was nutzt Dir DX11 und TXAA wenn das Spiel vom Konzept und Design her nicht sonderlich modern ist? 

Ich kann dir mal sagen was TSW  2012 fehlt: 

- Eine offene Welt
- Ein Skillsystem was Twinken attraktiv und zu einer Herausforderung macht
- Open Quests oder Szenarien 
- In Game Belohnungen (sei es nun einen besondern Ausrüstungsgegenstand, ein besonderes Fahrzeug (Haustier, Tragetaschte was weis denn ich) 
- Die Möglichkeit sich ausserhalb einer Plot Route durch das SPiel zu bewegen wenn man will, mit alternativen Konzepten zum Leveln/ Skills bekommen. 
- Langzeitmotivations Mechaniken. 

usw. 

Wenn dann noch die Qualität stimmt (Du liest über die habe ich gar keine Aussage gemacht), FC den Ball mit guter Werbung nur halbhoch spielt... dann hätte etwas daraus werden können, die Szene lechzte ja nach was neuem. 

Nun sind aber GW2 draussen, MoP Steht vor der Tür... daher Erfahrungsgemäß wird die Decke für den schmalen Rest der TSW Spieler noch viel dünner... und FC braucht dringend Kohle. 
Die machen seit einigen Quartalen nur noch Miese und bald sind die Rücklagen am Ende... noch 3-4 Quartale wie das letzte und das Licht wird ausgehen wenn kein Investor gefunden wird, aber wer sollte Interesse an einem Verlateten aber zumindest wenig Geld einbringenden Spiel haben (AO) , wer an einem Titel dessen Name verbrannt ist (AoC) oder einem das zwar neu ist, aber wohl auch kaum einer spielen will (TSW) ?
Investoren wollen schließlich auch nur eines: Geld verdienen...

Milkoh


----------



## evalux (14. September 2012)

Milkoh schrieb:


> Und ich "flame" nicht über Funcom, sondern beschreibe lediglich den IST Zustand.


Noch beleidigender gehts wohl nicht, oder ?



Milkoh schrieb:


> Ich habe zumindest nicht erwartet das ich ein Streamline guided Spiel bekomme, welches mich von a nach b führt ohne die Chance mir ausserhabl dieses Plotorte was anschauen zu können.



Du spielst ein absolut anderes TSW als ich. Erkundige dich erst mal, bevor du was behauptest, was einfach nicht stimmt.



Milkoh schrieb:


> Ich habe erwartet dass ich cooles Skillsystem bekomme in Modern wie es AO mal hatte



Widerspricht sich etwas, oder ?



Milkoh schrieb:


> Und was nutzt Dir DX11 und TXAA wenn das Spiel vom Konzept und Design her nicht sonderlich modern ist?
> 
> Ich kann dir mal sagen was TSW  2012 fehlt:
> 
> - Eine offene Welt



Warum fehlt dir das ?

Klar wärs schöner, wenn wir den ganzen Erdball in TSW-Qualität ohne Instanzgrenzen hätten. Aber ich kann auch ganz gut mit leben. Thematisch passt die Instanzierung sogar ganz gut dort hinein.



Milkoh schrieb:


> - Ein Skillsystem was Twinken attraktiv und zu einer Herausforderung macht



Zum Twinken animierende MMO's gibt es hunderte auf den Markt. Bedien dich. Und rühr TSW einfach nicht an. Denn Leute wie ich wollen es GERADE SO, wie es in TSW gemacht wird. Dass man mit seinen Main rumprobieren und alles austesten und völlig eigene, unmögliche Hybride skillen kann.



Milkoh schrieb:


> - Open Quests oder Szenarien



Weil du das in der GW2-Werbung gelesen hast? Tja, wie schlimm, dass es Spiele gibt, die nicht GW2 sind.



Milkoh schrieb:


> - In Game Belohnungen (sei es nun einen besondern Ausrüstungsgegenstand, ein besonderes Fahrzeug (Haustier, Tragetaschte was weis denn ich)



Hast du doch in TSW. Aber ich merk schon, gleich fängst du wieder an rumzuschafen: "Mäh, mäh...mir sind die Belohnungen zu wenig...mäh,mäh...kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein, jemanden Anziehsachen als Belohnung anzudrehen....mäh, mäh...."



Milkoh schrieb:


> - Die Möglichkeit sich ausserhalb einer Plot Route durch das SPiel zu bewegen wenn man will, mit alternativen Konzepten zum Leveln/ Skills bekommen.



Hast du. Dein Pech, wenn du sie nicht nutzt.




Milkoh schrieb:


> - Langzeitmotivations Mechaniken.



mit anderen Worten: Daily-GRIND !!!

Tja, und mir gefällt es eben, dass ich nicht erst Daily-grinden muss, um mich überhaupt in eine Instanz zu wagen. Ich find das Spiel sehr casual-freundlich.


Und wo hinkt das Spiel jetzt TECHNISCH den anderen Spielen MEILENWEIT hinterher? Wenn allein Tirisfal in WoW so grafisch ausgereift wäre wie Solomon Island, würde ich WoW sofort wieder anfangen.



Milkoh schrieb:


> Wenn dann noch die Qualität stimmt (Du liest über die habe ich gar keine Aussage gemacht)



Über die kannst du ja auch keine Aussagen machen. Dazu müsstest du das Spiel erstmal gespielt haben. Und das du das getan hast,  wage ich stark zu bezweifeln, nach all dem, was du darüber bisher gesagt hast. Du hast dir wahrscheinlich bloss ein paar TSW-Berichte durchgelesen und für dich entschieden, dass das nicht deine Sorte Spiel ist. Das mach ich dir nicht zum Vorwurf. Sondern lediglich, dass du hier offensichtliche Unwahrheiten über ein Spiel verbreitest, welches du nie gespielt hast.



Milkoh schrieb:


> die Szene lechzte ja nach was neuem.



Die Szene ja.

Du offenbar nicht.


----------



## Milkoh (15. September 2012)

> Noch beleidigender gehts wohl nicht, oder ?



und an genau welcher Stelle hast Du nun von mir eine Beleidigung gefunden? Bei mir musste noch kein Mod ein Posting editieren  Nur mal so zum Nachdenken. 



> Du spielst ein absolut anderes TSW als ich. Erkundige dich erst mal, bevor du was behauptest, was einfach nicht stimmt.



Falsch ich spiele gar kein TSW mehr...so gar nicht, warum auch? Ein Singleplayer Spiel im Abomodell muss ich nicht haben. Und nein, das ist keine Beleidigung sonder war mein urgeigenstes Subjektives Empfinden mit dem ich wohl augenscheinlich nicht alleine da stehe, wenn man dieses oder das TSW Forum verfolgt. 




> Warum fehlt dir das ?
> Klar wärs schöner, wenn wir den ganzen Erdball in TSW-Qualität ohne Instanzgrenzen hätten. Aber ich kann auch ganz gut mit leben. Thematisch passt die Instanzierung sogar ganz gut dort hinein.



Du findest es schön, andere nicht... Merkste selber oder? Augenscheinlich sind aber die, die es nicht sooo pralle finden in der Mehrzahl, denn ansonsten wäre ja TSW der Kassenschlager geworden. Noch mal, TSW hätte ein richtig gutes, großes MMO werden können, wenn FC endlich mal gescheite moderne ARbeit abgeliefert hätte. Haben sie aber nicht. TSW macht auf mich einfach den Eindruck man hat eine neue Story um AoC gestrickt, die Engine weiter verwurstet und ein paar Features eingebaut. Sicher kann man das Rad nicht neu Erfinden, aber man hätte von jedem das besten "klauen" können und es vielleicht mal zusammen in ein Spiel gesteckt. Toll Graphik macht immer noch kein tolles SPiel. Das sollte aber mittlerweile bekannt sein. 



> Zum Twinken animierende MMO's gibt es hunderte auf den Markt. Bedien dich. Und rühr TSW einfach nicht an. Denn Leute wie ich wollen es GERADE SO, wie es in TSW gemacht wird. Dass man mit seinen Main rumprobieren und alles austesten und völlig eigene, unmögliche Hybride skillen kann.



Gibt es? Anarchy Online war mal (oder ist noch) Twinkers Heaven. Du solltest vielleicht mal nachdenken warum ein Spiel ohen großen Endkontent, vielleicht Anreize zum Twinken bieten sollte. Langzeitmotivation, nur mal als Stichwort. Und noch mal: Das Deine Einstellung eher eine Randgruppe darstellt, denn die breite Mehrheit kann man an den 200k verkauften Spielen sehen die Zahl ist im übrigen von FC selber, nicht von mir. 




> Weil du das in der GW2-Werbung gelesen hast? Tja, wie schlimm, dass es Spiele gibt, die nicht GW2 sind.



Ich habe mich noch nie mit Guild Wars beschäftigt. aber Open Quests und Open Szenarios gibt es ja nicht erst seit GW2... Warhammer Online hat so was, Anarchy Online hat so, ich meine Age of Conan hat so was auch... Runes of Magic hat so was... also von daher... Eher alter Kaffee... und nicht wirklich was neues. 




> Hast du doch in TSW. Aber ich merk schon, gleich fängst du wieder an rumzuschafen: "Mäh, mäh...mir sind die Belohnungen zu wenig...mäh,mäh...kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein, jemanden Anziehsachen als Belohnung anzudrehen....mäh, mäh...."



Was denn genau hast Du in TSW ausser Bekleidung (sieht nett aus) und Waffen? Fahrezeuge? Reittiere? Haustiere? Eine Bekannte die TSW wegen den Klamotten liebte ist mittlerweile auch wieder raus, Ihr Kommentar: Naja nachdem dein Avatar halt so aussieht wie Du ihn vorstellst, wofür dann noch neue Klamotten? Ok, man könnte ihn laufend umziehen und jeden Tag was neues, aber wenn er doch ein optisch cooles Set hat... Verstehst? Es gibt keinen wirklichen Grund, noch mehr Klamotten zu farmen weil es einfach nur die Optik ausmacht. 

Es scheint aber einen signifikanten Anteil unter Spielern zu geben, die schon mehr erwarten als eine rein optische "Veränderung", die möchten halt eventuell auch ihre Kampfkraft steigern mit Ausrüstung. 




> mit anderen Worten: Daily-GRIND !!!



Wie kommst Du genau darauf? Nur mal als Frage? 



> Tja, und mir gefällt es eben, dass ich nicht erst Daily-grinden muss, um mich überhaupt in eine Instanz zu wagen. Ich find das Spiel sehr casual-freundlich.



Nunja es kommt halt drauf an was man unter Daily Grind genau versteht. Nehmen wir das Beispiel WoW (Marktführer, irgendwas müssen die ja auch richtig machen) da bist gezwungen bis sagen wir mal Level 15 ca. zu Questen. Danach kannst Du rein über Instanzen leveln bis hin zum Max Level. 
Alternativ auch rein über PvP (dauert länger aber geht), hast Du die Möglichkeiten bei TSW auch (und nun komm nicht mit, es gibt keine Level.. Ob ich Skill Gain mit Leveln verknüpfe oder ohne, ist total wurst.. Level ist nur ein Platzhalter für : Ich hab so und so viele Skills ) 



> Und wo hinkt das Spiel jetzt TECHNISCH den anderen Spielen MEILENWEIT hinterher? Wenn allein Tirisfal in WoW so grafisch ausgereift wäre wie Solomon Island, würde ich WoW sofort wieder anfangen.



Und nun kommt wieder das Grafik Lotto... AoC war grafisch damals richtig weit vorne, von jedem Bestätigt und heute? Gute Grafik macht kein gutes Spiel. Gute Grafik ist maximal ein netter Nebeneffekt. Gerade im MMO Bereich. 


Aber lassen wir das. Es geht mir eh nicht darum ob TSW das Über oder Unterspiel ist. Das es nicht in der oberen Liga spielt, zeigen die Spielerzahlen und damit das wirtschaftliche Ergebnis von FC. Und nur um das ging es mir in diesem Thread. 

Um es noch mal klar zu machen: Wenn FC in den nächsten paar Montaten nicht viel passiert droht die Pleite. Deren Cash ist nahezu aufgebrauchte durch die Miese in den letzten X-Quartaleln. TSW ist schon jetzt ein wirtschaftlicher Flop und glaub mit es wird wirtschaftlich nicht viel besser werden. Sie hatten wieder einmal eine Chance und haben sie verbockt. Der Markt ist einfach voll von besseren (besser im Sinne von: Mehr Spieler, besser vom Markt angenommen) Spielen, und MoP kommt erst noch. 

Milkoh


----------



## evalux (15. September 2012)

Milkoh schrieb:


> Falsch ich spiele gar kein TSW mehr...so gar nicht, warum auch? Ein Singleplayer Spiel im Abomodell muss ich nicht haben. Und nein, das ist keine Beleidigung sonder war mein urgeigenstes Subjektives Empfinden mit dem ich wohl augenscheinlich nicht alleine da stehe, wenn man dieses oder das TSW Forum verfolgt.



Nenn mir ein Forum ausser dem buffed-Forum, wo Leute TSW jemals als "Singleplayer-Spiel" gebrandmarkt haben.

Aus WoW ist inzwischen ein Singleplayer-Spiel geworden. Deswegen u.a. hab ichs auch gequittet.



Milkoh schrieb:


> Du findest es schön, andere nicht... Merkste selber oder? Augenscheinlich sind aber die, die es nicht sooo pralle finden in der Mehrzahl, denn ansonsten wäre ja TSW der Kassenschlager geworden.



Ach ja?

AoC war auch instanziert wie irre. Und trotzdem hat es sich super verkauft. 

Ich weiss ja, dass du uns hier erzählen willst, dass TSW gescheitert ist, weil es nicht deinen Geschmack getroffen hat. Das Dumme ist nur, dass es für Leute wie dich nie designt war. Du Hast AoC nie angefasst, und deinen Prioritäten nach zu urteilen, hätte AoC haushoch scheitern müssen. Wahrscheinlich willst du uns sogar einreden, es sei gescheitert. Auch wenn es noch vor Free-to-play den zweimillionsten Spieler feiern konnte.



Milkoh schrieb:


> Noch mal, TSW hätte ein richtig gutes, großes MMO werden können



TSW IST ein richtig gutes MMO. Weil es kein WoW-Klon ist, sondern was eigenes. Mag sein, dass du damit ein Problem hast, mag sein, dass die meisten Leute aus der Beta damit Probleme hatten. Mag sein, dass es kein dummes Massen-Gehirnausschalt-Spiel und genau deshalb zum Scheitern verurteilt ist. Aber noch lebt es, und ich bin verdammt froh darüber, und will momentan auch nichts anderes mehr spielen.




Milkoh schrieb:


> Sicher kann man das Rad nicht neu Erfinden, aber man hätte von jedem das besten "klauen" können und es vielleicht mal zusammen in ein Spiel gesteckt.



Geh einfach GW2 spielen, und lass TSW in Ruhe. Denn wenn man das Rad - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes - schon mal neu erfindet, sind Leute wie du doch völlig überfordert damit.



Milkoh schrieb:


> Das Deine Einstellung eher eine Randgruppe darstellt



Na und? Glaubst du, irgendwen interessiert hier dein Massengeschmacks-Geprolle? TSW war von Anfang an als Nischenprodukt geplant, und wenn dir sowas schon aus Prinzip nicht liegt, solltest du einfach aufhören, dich darüber auszulassen.

Denk doch mal drüber nach: Nischenprodukt, dass heisst _bewusst Nicht-WoW_ ! Und dann kommst du, und sagst "ja, wenn es mal wie WoW gewesen wäre, dann hätte es ein Erfolg werden können", und dann wunderst du dich, warum du vom Moderator zensierte Antworten kriegst.



Milkoh schrieb:


> Open Quests und Open Szenarios gibt es ja nicht erst seit GW2... Warhammer Online hat so was, Anarchy Online hat so, ich meine Age of Conan hat so was auch... Runes of Magic hat so was... also von daher... Eher alter Kaffee... und nicht wirklich was neues.



Ach ja? Ich dachte, du wolltest mal was "modernes, neues"....aber du widersprichst dich ja auch so dauernd.



Milkoh schrieb:


> Was denn genau hast Du in TSW ausser Bekleidung (sieht nett aus) und Waffen? Fahrezeuge? Reittiere? Haustiere?



Sagte ich doch: "Mäh, mäh...mir ist das zuwenig...mäh,mäh..."

Mir gings darum: du wolltest Belohnungen, du bekommst sie. Ist DEIN Problem, wenn dir das zuwenig ist. 



Milkoh schrieb:


> Es scheint aber einen signifikanten Anteil unter Spielern zu geben, die schon mehr erwarten als eine rein optische "Veränderung", die möchten halt eventuell auch ihre Kampfkraft steigern mit Ausrüstung.



Können sie doch.

Leute die behaupten, sie hätten nach 3 Wochen schon Full QL10.4, lügen einfach, weil das schon rein rechnerisch nicht geht. Und von der Siegel-Farmerei will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.



Milkoh schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du genau darauf? Nur mal als Frage?



Was wäre denn Langzeit-Motivation?

Ruf farmen? Ist für mich Grind, weil jeden Tag das gleiche. Das hat ab einen bestimmten Punkt etwas von Arbeiten.


Berufe? Ist so ne Sache: Entweder die Sachen sind schlechter oder kaum besser als das Dungeon-Zeugs, dann fragst du dich, warum Berufe machen, oder sie sind signifikant besser, dann machst du nur noch Berufe und gehst nicht mehr in Dungeons. Oder du MUSST Berufe machen, um überhaupt mitgenommen zu werden. Das hat dann schon wieder was zwanghaftes. In TSW kannst du alles auseinandernehmen und wieder zusammensetzen, musst dich also nur mit dem beschäftigen, was dir nützt. Sicher kann man das noch erweitern, aber das Spiel steht schliesslich noch am Anfang.

Dann gäbs noch PVP. In TSW macht es sogar Sinn, weil deine Werte steigen, wenn deine Fraktion dominiert. Aber es gibt genügend Spieler, die PVP einfach nicht machen wollen, weils zu stressig ist. Warhammer ist ja u.a. daran gescheitert, dass es zu PVP-lastig war.




Milkoh schrieb:


> Nunja es kommt halt drauf an was man unter Daily Grind genau versteht. Nehmen wir das Beispiel WoW (Marktführer, irgendwas müssen die ja auch richtig machen) da bist gezwungen bis sagen wir mal Level 15 ca. zu Questen. Danach kannst Du rein über Instanzen leveln bis hin zum Max Level.
> Alternativ auch rein über PvP (dauert länger aber geht), hast Du die Möglichkeiten bei TSW auch



Was genau willst du mir eigentlich sagen?

Unter "Daily Grind" versteh ich einfach die stupide tägliche Wiederholung des immerselben Contents. TSW hat das auch, mit den Unterschied, dass fast jede Quest eine Daily ist und dir noch Punkte bringt, und du so weitaus mehr Auswahl und damit weniger Langeweile hast.




Milkoh schrieb:


> Und nun kommt wieder das Grafik Lotto...



Nein, es geht um die ganz konkrete Frage, die du nicht beantworten kannst: Wo hinkt TSW den anderen MMo's TECHNISCH MEILENWEIT hinterher?


----------



## Milkoh (15. September 2012)

> Nenn mir ein Forum ausser dem buffed-Forum, wo Leute TSW jemals als "Singleplayer-Spiel" gebrandmarkt haben.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> im Offiziellen TSW FC Forum. Nur weil die Beiträge schnell von den Mods gelöscht wurden, hat es sie aber gegeben, weisst Du genauso gut wie ich.
> ...


----------



## Wynn (15. September 2012)

evalux schrieb:


> Nenn mir ein Forum ausser dem buffed-Forum, wo Leute TSW jemals als "Singleplayer-Spiel" gebrandmarkt haben.



vieleicht liegt das auch daran das tsw teilweise so unbekannt ist das es garnicht diskutiert wird oder eine forum sparte gab 

ansonsten im gamestar forum im mmorpg forum im tsw tread


----------



## MrGimbel (15. September 2012)

Mal ohne Zitate ein paar Antworten:
- man kann natürlich über Inis oder PvP leveln, Fusang war die Belohnung zu Beginn recht hoch und wurde recht bald halbiert. Ich selbst hab mit Nightmare Inis angefangen, als ich gerade im Tal des Sonnengottes angekommen bin (Gebiet 5 von 8)
- in Nightmare-Inis gibt es nicht nur gute Ausrüstung und Marken, mit der man sich die beste Ausrüstung kaufen kann (recht farm intensiv), sondern auch besondere Klamotten, die man nur bekommt, wenn man die Nightmare-Ini schafft, ohne dass jemand einen Skill oder Ausrüstung wechselt.
- desweiteren bekommt man auch übers solo PvE, wenn man bestimmte Questreihen abschließt und Gebiete erforscht, und sPvP Titel und Kleidungsstücke
- zu entdecken gibt es eigentlich auch ne Reihe. Bestimmte Gebietsbosse, die ganze Lair-Mechanik oder Lore-Objekte.
- ich denke nicht, dass MoP großartig Spieler von TSW abziehen wird, da die Zielgruppe grundverschieden ist. Ich denke auch nicht, dass viele Neue wegen MoP mit WoW anfangen werden.
- ich glaube auch, dass es mit TSW etwas aufwärts gehen wird, sobald die Leute mit GW2 durch sind (ein tolles Spiel, aber ehrlich....Inis eher scheiße, keine Raids, bleibt nur WvW bzw sPvP und Twinken auf Max.Level oder Skins farmen). Außer TSW gibt es zurzeit kein neues MMO, welches kein WoW-Klon ist, und die letzten WoW-Klone sind auch schon ein paar Monate alt. Dazu kommt noch, dass auch kein neues MMO in den Startlöcher steht (TESO noch in weiter Ferne; Archage? Age of Wulin? viel zu speziell für den westlichen Mark)
- trotzdem wirklich rosig sieht es für Funcom im Moment nicht aus und ob es noch was wird, hängt wohl vom Content ab, der da kommen wird.
- der Vorwurf single-player MMO ist irgendwie ausgelutscht und schwachsinnig, weil jedes MMO single-player tauglich ist. Und kommt mir nicht mit dynamischen Events, noch stärker zu NPCs kann man Spieler nicht degradieren (anonym, austauschbar, entpersonalisiert)
- der Vorwurf, im TSW Forum würden ständig und schnell kritische Beiträge gelöscht, ist eine haltlose Behauptung, die schnell aufgestellt, nicht nachweisbar und schlicht falsch ist... also eine Verleumdung. Als langjähriger Nutzer von Funcom-Foren behaupte ich mal, dass es kein anderes MMO-Forum gibt, wo man so ungestört gegen den betreiber wettern darf.

kleine (nicht ganz ernst gemeinte) Anmerkung:
Wer AoC: Rise of the Godslayer nicht für das beste PvE-MMO auf dem Markt hält, hat sowieso keinen Plan von MMOs, Computerspielen oder überhaupt 
Ich würde töten, dürfte ich noch mal das Feeling von AoC von vor 2,5 Jahren erleben^^


----------



## Sethek (15. September 2012)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> kleine (nicht ganz ernst gemeinte) Anmerkung:
> Wer AoC: Rise of the Godslayer nicht für das beste PvE-MMO auf dem Markt hält, hat sowieso keinen Plan von MMOs, Computerspielen oder überhaupt
> Ich würde töten, dürfte ich noch mal das Feeling von AoC von vor 2,5 Jahren erleben^^



Ich kann den Humor hinter dieser Aussage überhaupt nicht würdigen bzw. auch nur wahrnehmen. Der Fanatismus, mit dem hier gestritten wird - diskutiert wird schon lange nicht mehr - erstickt ihn wohl im Keim.

Bestes Beispiel Evalux, sobald irgendwo leise Kritik geäußert wird, geht er den Gesprächsteilnehmer jedes einzelne Mal persönlich an (Leute wie Du, Du bist doch bestimmt...) anstatt mal ne sachliche Schiene zu fahren. Der Hass, den ich da aus diesen Zeilen rauslese, der macht mir Angst...zum lachen ist mir da nicht mehr.
Es wird im buffed-Forum echt von Woche zu Woche schlimmer...


----------



## MrGimbel (15. September 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Ich kann den Humor hinter dieser Aussage überhaupt nicht würdigen bzw. auch nur wahrnehmen. Der Fanatismus, mit dem hier gestritten wird - diskutiert wird schon lange nicht mehr - erstickt ihn wohl im Keim.
> 
> Bestes Beispiel Evalux, sobald irgendwo leise Kritik geäußert wird, geht er den Gesprächsteilnehmer jedes einzelne Mal persönlich an (Leute wie Du, Du bist doch bestimmt...) anstatt mal ne sachliche Schiene zu fahren. Der Hass, den ich da aus diesen Zeilen rauslese, der macht mir Angst...zum lachen ist mir da nicht mehr.
> Es wird im buffed-Forum echt von Woche zu Woche schlimmer...



Mir geht die Diskussionskultur im Internet und auf Gaming-Seiten im Besonderen schon lange auf den Sack, ich such ja immer noch nach ner Seite, wo die Mods knüppelhart durchgreifen und Leute, die nur die Aggroschiene fahren und sich nur extrem überzogener Kategorien bedienen, einfach ohne langes Zögern sofort bannen.
Nur wenn du deine Anischten unter ein Zitat von mir setzt, erweckst du den Eindruck, ich würde so argumentieren, wie du es kritisierst. Da ich das aber nicht mache, lass es bitte bleiben und setz doch deine Mahnung lieber unter das Zitat des Adressierten oder einfach so in nen Thread.


----------



## evalux (16. September 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Bestes Beispiel Evalux, sobald irgendwo leise Kritik geäußert wird, geht er den Gesprächsteilnehmer jedes einzelne Mal persönlich an (Leute wie Du, Du bist doch bestimmt...) anstatt mal ne sachliche Schiene zu fahren.



Ach ja?

Wie sachlich sind denn Funcom-Hater-Kommentare ?
Wie sachlich sind denn Kommentare von Leuten, die TSW allen Ernstes mit WoW vergleichen wollen?
Wie sachlich sind denn Kommentare, die Funcom schon pleite sehen und das fast schon so schreiben, als ob sie sich darüber freuen würden?

Ja, ich bin ein Fanboy. Na und? Ich bin jedenfalls nicht diese Sorte Fanboy, die in Foren anderer MMo's über diese herzieht, ohne sie gespielt zu haben. Ich gehöre auch nicht zu der Sorte, die sich Quartalsberichte von MMO-Herstellern durchliest und das dann als Begründung spammt, warum dieses MMO ganz grosser Mist ist. Ich gehöre auch nicht zu denen, die bei anderen MMOs unendlich laufende Threads zu dem Thema "ich hab meinen Account gekündigt" aufmachen.

Und ja, man darf mein heissgeliebtes TSW sogar kritisieren. Genauso nehm ich mir aber auch das Recht raus, auf diese Kritiken zu reagieren, wenn sie meiner Meinung nach ungerechtfertigt sind. Wer darin schon Hass sieht, den kann ich auch nicht mehr helfen.


----------



## Sethek (16. September 2012)

evalux schrieb:


> Ach ja?
> 
> Wie sachlich sind denn Funcom-Hater-Kommentare ?



Allein da wirds für mich schon schwer. "Hater".
Weil ich vom Hass zerfressen bin, kauf ich mir ein Spiel von dieser Firma, oder wie darf ich das verstehen?
Ich hab meine Kritik am Vorgehen von Funcom rund um TSW immer an konkreten Sachverhalten festgemacht. Eine vernünftige Diskussion, so Dir an einer solchen liegt, würde dann vorsehen, dass man entweder den Aussagen widerspricht oder aber in einer Gegendarstellung zeigt, dass Funcom der eigenen Meinung nach toll ist und wieso. 
Den Leuten gleich mit der Haterkeule an die Gurgel gehen ist weder sachlich noch diskussionsdienlich. Das ist die Reaktion von Fanatikern.



> Wie sachlich sind denn Kommentare von Leuten, die TSW allen Ernstes mit WoW vergleichen wollen?


Das hängt davon ab. Ich kann nahezu alles mit allem vergleichen, und wenn ich zwei Computerspiele aus der selben Gattung miteinander vergleiche (nicht, dass ichs konkret getan hätte), dann ist da per se nichts ungewöhnlich.



> Wie sachlich sind denn Kommentare, die Funcom schon pleite sehen und das fast schon so schreiben, als ob sie sich darüber freuen würden?


Wenn man sich die letzte Nachrichten rund um Funcom zu Gemüte führt, dann kann ich an einer Aussage über die gewaltigen Schwierigkeiten und ein mögliches baldiges Ende von Funcom ehrlich nicht sagen, das diese Aussagen unsachlich wären. Das "darüber freuen" hingegen - also ich kann da nichts dergleichen rauslesen, und selbst wenn, dann billige ich es Spielern, die sich (in meinen Augen zurecht) beim Release von AoC abgezockt gefühlt haben, sogar zu. Warum auch nicht? 




> Und ja, man darf mein heissgeliebtes TSW sogar kritisieren. Genauso nehm ich mir aber auch das Recht raus, auf diese Kritiken zu reagieren, wenn sie meiner Meinung nach ungerechtfertigt sind. Wer darin schon Hass sieht, den kann ich auch nicht mehr helfen.


All das ist prinzipiell kein Problem. Nur beobachte ich bei Dir halt durchweg den Trend, dich nicht nur auf Argumente, sondern oftmal nur auf den Mitposter einzuschießen, und nach meinem Verständnis von Diskussionskultur macht man sowas nicht. Schreib doch einfach mal posts, die nur die Aussagen eines anderen posts aufs Korn nehmen und lass z.B. Mutmaßungen darüber, wie doof/hinterhältig/unsagbar böse der andere sein muß, um sowas schreiben zu können, weg.

Ich versteh Dich ja, Du bist vom Spiel begeistert und magst Deine Begeisterung mit anderen Teilen. Mir selber blutet auch das Herz, wenn ich die Entwicklungen seit release betrachte, denn ich mag TSW. Ich mag es wirklich. Aber mit einer Diffamierung von postern und einer Infragestellung ihrer Motivation ob ihrer posts trägt man seinen Teil dazu bei, auch hier den selben Grabenkrieg wie in den meisten anderen buffed-Foren einzuläuten. Nur, weil ich meine Kritk an Funcom äußere, will ich doch Dir nicht den Spaß vermiesen.


Und @MrGimbel


> Nur wenn du deine Anischten unter ein Zitat von mir setzt, erweckst du den Eindruck, ich würde so argumentieren, wie du es kritisierst. Da ich das aber nicht mache, lass es bitte bleiben und setz doch deine Mahnung lieber unter das Zitat des Adressierten oder einfach so in nen Thread.


Nenene, so wars nicht gemeint.
Sinngemäß war das eher ein "Über sowas macht man keine Witze, die Realität sieht eh schon allerortens hier im Forum so aus." 
Allein, dass ich Dir hier den Witz zubillige, zeigt doch (so dachte ich zumindest), dass ich Dich da explizit ausnehme.
Sorry, wenns nicht deutlich genug war, muss ich nochmal nachlegen:
*Der MrGimbel war nicht gemeint! Der ist einer der poster, deren Beiträge ich immer gerne lese und der, zumindest was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe, immer sachlich und fair diskutiert!*
Jetzt sollts aber passen, oder?


----------



## Wynn (16. September 2012)

auf dem testservern von tsw wird übrigens derzeit ein demo/f2p modus getestet wenn man im sheriff büro ankommt erscheint die schrift "im free to play modus könnt ihr derzeit nur 38 punkte verteilen" nur halt auf englisch

das dürfte erklären warum die 3 tage trial entfernt wurde


----------



## Duath (16. September 2012)

evalux schrieb:


> Ist das steril?
> Oder dies?
> Oder jenes?
> Oder das hier?
> ...



Ich habe es nur in der Beta gespielt, mich konnte es leider nicht so begeistern (habe es dennoch auf dem Schirm und verfolge ein wenig Diskussionen und Entwicklung darüber). Daher kann ich nicht darüber urteilen, wie es im Spiel mit bewegten Bildern aussieht.

Die Screenshots sprechen nicht von Sterilität, nein - darin ist SWTOR also immer noch ungeschlagen. Aber wie es sich im Spiel anfühlt hängt auch davon ab, wie viel Leben dem Spiel durch NPCs und bewegte Objekte eingehaucht wird.
Wie gesagt, die Screenshots waren auch nur ein Beispiel.
Leider finde ich auch keine gescheiten Gameplay Videos zu TSW vom aktuellen Stand, fast alle Videos sind zu der Beta gemacht worden.



evalux schrieb:


> Weil du das in der GW2-Werbung gelesen hast? Tja, wie schlimm, dass es Spiele gibt, die nicht GW2 sind.


Gute Features sollte man adaptieren. Deshalb ist WoW auch so erfolgreich gewesen und geblieben.
Da ich das System selbst in Gw2 "zu spüren bekommen" habe kann ich sagen: Es funktioniert. Und das Spiel fühlt sich wie ein richtiges MMO an, weil zu den Events immer mehrere bis dutzende Spieler dazu kommen.
Wäre das denn schlecht für TSW?



evalux schrieb:


> TSW IST ein richtig gutes MMO. Weil es kein WoW-Klon ist, sondern was eigenes. Mag sein, dass du damit ein Problem hast, mag sein, dass die meisten Leute aus der Beta damit Probleme hatten. Mag sein, dass es kein dummes Massen-Gehirnausschalt-Spiel und genau deshalb zum Scheitern verurteilt ist. Aber noch lebt es, und ich bin verdammt froh darüber, und will momentan auch nichts anderes mehr spielen.


Guild Wars 2 ist auch kein "dummes Massen-Gehirnausschalt-Spiel" und trotzdem erfolgreich. Wäre es denn nicht besser für TSW wenn es mehr hätte, was die Masse anspricht? Ich meine, du bist froh, dass es "noch lebt", aber mit einer gesicherten Zukunft wäre es doch noch schöner, oder nicht?


----------



## Minatrix (16. September 2012)

Jop, man hat das Wort "Trail" durch ein "F2P" ersetzt. Es wird wohl eine Probeversion wie bei WoW, unbegrenztes spielen bis zu einem Max. von 38 Punkten. Finde ich sehr gut!

Edit:


Duath schrieb:


> Gute Features sollte man adaptieren. Deshalb ist WoW auch so erfolgreich gewesen und geblieben.
> Da ich das System selbst in Gw2 "zu spüren bekommen" habe kann ich sagen: Es funktioniert. Und das Spiel fühlt sich wie ein richtiges MMO an, weil zu den Events immer mehrere bis dutzende Spieler dazu kommen.
> Wäre das denn schlecht für TSW?
> 
> ...



Darum geht es nicht, es geht darum das neuerdings alle diese Events für den heiligen Gral und das non Plus Ultra anpreisen, das ist es aber nicht. Das Questsystem in TSW ist doch fein, warum sollte man das Zwanghaft durch was ersetzen nur weil andere Spiele sowas haben?

Ich frag mich immer was den die Masse anspricht? Derzeit gibt es Instanzen, Quests, Tägliche Quests, ein gutes Skillsystem, schöne Umgebung mit toller Athmosphäre, es gibt Gruppengebiete, Bank, Post, (Quasi)AH... klingt doch wie jedes andere MMO?


----------



## Rifter (16. September 2012)

evalux schrieb:


> Oder jenes?
> Oder das hier?



Ich kann mir nicht Helfen... durch die eigenartige Stirnpartie schauen die Charaktere mehr unseren Artverwandten, den Affen, gleich.


----------



## Petera (16. September 2012)

[/quote]

Guild Wars 2 ist auch kein "dummes Massen-Gehirnausschalt-Spiel" und trotzdem erfolgreich. Wäre es denn nicht besser für TSW wenn es mehr hätte, was die Masse anspricht? Ich meine, du bist froh, dass es "noch lebt", aber mit einer gesicherten Zukunft wäre es doch noch schöner, oder nicht?
[/quote]


Da muss ich dir ernsthaft wiedersprechen. Die ganzen "Ereignisse" sind nicht anderes als "dummes Massen-Gehirnausschalt-Spiel". Warum wohl sind wohl so viele mit den Dungeons überfordert und quellen die entsprechenden Foren mit Rufen nach Vereinfachung über? Diese Flash-Mob-Artige Massenbespassung erzeugt zwar oberflächlich ein Gefühl von Gemeinsamkeit, bei näherem Hinsehen spielt man eher nebeneinander her als miteinander. Irgendeine Kommunikation oder Absprache ist nicht notwendig, ebensowenig irgendeine Form von Verständnis für seine Klasse oder die eingesetzten Skills...

Ja, es ist eine spassige Beschäftigung, für kurze Zeit und auch nur dann, wenn ich nicht anfange darüber nachzudenken. Es mag sein, das es dem derzeitigen Massengeschmack entspricht, es ist nicht wirklich meins. Ich habe in SWTOR und TSW mehr positive Gruppenspielerlebnisse gehabt als in GW2. 

Arenanet haben in finanzieller Hinsicht besser gearbeitet als Funcom. Insbesondere der Verzicht auf Abogebühren ist ein genialer Schachzug, den Funcom besser kopiert hätte. Aber ein besseres Spiel als TSW haben Sie laut meiner unmassgeblichen Meinung, nicht geschaffen.


----------



## Minatrix (17. September 2012)

Petera schrieb:


> > Guild Wars 2 ist auch kein "dummes Massen-Gehirnausschalt-Spiel" und trotzdem erfolgreich. Wäre es denn nicht besser für TSW wenn es mehr hätte, was die Masse anspricht? Ich meine, du bist froh, dass es "noch lebt", aber mit einer gesicherten Zukunft wäre es doch noch schöner, oder nicht?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich würde es nicht so betiteln, das klingt Arrogant und beleidigt die Spieler die Spaß dran haben...
Ich habe GW2 nicht wirklich gespielt, ich glaube aber nicht das die Probleme mit den Inis an den Spielern und deren IQ liegt.  GW2 folgt nur dem "Schwierigkeitsgrad" der am häufigsten und am lautesten gefordert wird und hat offenbar versucht trotzdem, an einigen Stellen fordernen Kontent zu bringen, leider (zumindest laut dem was ich so lese) ist das Balancing nicht ganz gelungen, was man allerdings leicht nachbessern kann m.E.

Und solange ein Spiel eine spaßige Beschäftigung ist, ist es doch gut. Ich verstehe nicht warum man da hingehen muss und mit Beleidigungen umsich werfen. Was die Events angeht geb ich dir allerdings recht, ich habe eine zeitlang Rift gespielt und eben auch kurz GW2 angetestet, nur weil ich automatisch in eine Gruppe geladen werde heißt das nicht das ich mich auch so fühle... 

TSW hat für mich eine gute Mischung aus schweren Dingen und leichten Dingen, wenn ich mein Hirn ausschalten will beim zocken, dann kann ich trotzdem TSW spielen, dann lass ich die Sabo und Rätselmissis eben solange aus. Was den Anspruch angeht... Wir haben (und wir sind bei weitem keine "Pros") fast alle Eliteinis in TSW zu viert gemacht und wir waren nicht alle Q10 mit allem drum und dran ausgerüstet...

LG Mina


----------



## Petera (17. September 2012)

Minatrix schrieb:


> Ich würde es nicht so betiteln, das klingt Arrogant und beleidigt die Spieler die Spaß dran haben...
> Ich habe GW2 nicht wirklich gespielt, ich glaube aber nicht das die Probleme mit den Inis an den Spielern und deren IQ liegt.  GW2 folgt nur dem "Schwierigkeitsgrad" der am häufigsten und am lautesten gefordert wird und hat offenbar versucht trotzdem, an einigen Stellen fordernen Kontent zu bringen, leider (zumindest laut dem was ich so lese) ist das Balancing nicht ganz gelungen, was man allerdings leicht nachbessern kann m.E.
> 
> Und solange ein Spiel eine spaßige Beschäftigung ist, ist es doch gut. Ich verstehe nicht warum man da hingehen muss und mit Beleidigungen umsich werfen. Was die Events angeht geb ich dir allerdings recht, ich habe eine zeitlang Rift gespielt und eben auch kurz GW2 angetestet, nur weil ich automatisch in eine Gruppe geladen werde heißt das nicht das ich mich auch so fühle...
> ...




Sorry,


ich dachte ich hätte klar gemacht, das ich an diesen Ereignissen auch teilnehme und deshalb bei weitem nicht davon ausgehe, das jeder ein Idiot ist, der daran Spass hat. Ich kann mich einfach nur nicht des Eindrucks erwehren, das es die Sache erleichtern würde, einer zu sein.

Ich sehe die Schuld auch eher bei den Entwicklern des Questdesigns, als bei den Spielern. Ich habe früher eigentlich immer erwartet, das ein Spiel so aufgebaut ist, das es den Spieler auf die Anforderungen die es später stellt vorbereitet. Die Ereignisse erzeugen zwar eine Illusion von Gemeinsamkeit, erfordern aber keine Zusammenarbeit. Es ist deshalb kein Wunder, das die meisten Spieler von den Anforderungen in den Dungeons überrascht und überfordert sind. Das ganze wird noch dadurch erschwert, das Aranet die althergebrachte Gruppenmechanik mit Tank, Heiler und den dazugehörigen Aggromechaniken einfach abgeschafft hat. Damit müssen selbst diejenigen, die von anderen Spielen noch reguläres Gruppenspiel gelernt haben, völlig von vorne anfangen.

Spätestens dann, wenn sich im WvWvW die Stammgruppen anfangen durchzusetzen und der im Moment vorherrschende Zerg immer öfters gegen Mauern rennt, wird sich der Frust verstärken. Die Anzeichen sind bereits im offiziellen Forum zu sehen.

Ich will damit nicht die Arbeit von Arenanet herabwürdigen.. Unterm Strich haben sie ein gutes bis sehr gutes Spiel abgeliefert und sie haben sich ihren Erfolg verdient. Aber das alles nützt mir nichts, da das Placebo "Ereignisse" bei mir nicht wirkt und im Vergleich zu meinen Gruppenerlebnissen bei andern Spielen einen sehr schalen Beigeschmack hinterlässt.

Wirklich wütend bin ich auf einige Macher bei Funcom.

Ich frage mich, warum man zwar AOC weiterentwickelt hat, aber keinen Versuch unternommen hat sich mit den verprellten Fans auszusöhnen. Wären eine Entschuldigung und eine Gutwillaktion für die ursprünglichen Käufer zu viel verlangt gewesen?

Warum wurde die neue Technik mit dem SingleServer, dem Chat-System und den Questmechanismen nicht bereits mit AOC getestet, zumal diese Technologien sowieso in dieses Spiel integriert werden sollten? War es Funcom nicht klar, das wegen der AOC - Pleite jeder Bug und Fehler dreifach zählt, da er nur unangenehme Erinnerungen weckt?

Im grossen und Ganzen hat Funcom das Spiel und sehr wahrscheinlich sich selbst gegen die Wand gefahren. Wenn ich nicht meine persönlichen Probleme mit den ewigen Fantasy-Szenarien und den Massenquests, die überigens bereits bei War schon nicht auf Dauer funktioniert haben, hätte, wäre mein Account bei TSW bereits gekündigt. Aber der Gedanke das nur noch Trion, Blizzard und Aranet als Hersteller von Theme-Park-MMOs in Frage kommen gefällt mir persönlich nicht.

Was meine Polemik angeht:

Es liegt mir fern einzelne zu beleidigen, aber ich denke nicht daran alle Worte in Watte zu packen. Mir gefällt es nicht, wohin sich mein Hobby MMORPG entwickelt. Gegen die Punkte, die mir am wenigsten Gefallen, beziehe ich Stellung, in der gleichen Form wie es mir seit Monaten in diversen Foren vorgemacht wird. Ich denke, wer austeilen kann, sollte auch in der Lage sein einzustecken.



Grüße


----------



## Minatrix (17. September 2012)

Petera schrieb:


> Was meine Polemik angeht:
> 
> Es liegt mir fern einzelne zu beleidigen, aber ich denke nicht daran alle Worte in Watte zu packen. Mir gefällt es nicht, wohin sich mein Hobby MMORPG entwickelt. Gegen die Punkte, die mir am wenigsten Gefallen, beziehe ich Stellung, in der gleichen Form wie es mir seit Monaten in diversen Foren vorgemacht wird. Ich denke, wer austeilen kann, sollte auch in der Lage sein einzustecken.



Ich muss mich entschuldigen, das mit den Beleidigungen war nicht unbedigt auf dich gemünzt sondern allgemein auf die Unart die derzeit etwas Überhand nimmt. Komischerweise geraten die Leute immer schneller auf die Palme und scheinen es nicht mehr für nötig zu halten auf ihre Worte etwas acht zu geben.
Dein Vorgehen kann ich verstehen aber nicht gutheißen, den das heizt die "Diskussion" doch nur unnötig auf und zieht das ganze auf ein Level wo die meisten nur noch mit dem Kopfschütteln können, was schade ist wenn man bedenkt das dadurch häufig "gute" Gedanken einfach in Polemik ersticken... 

LG Mina


----------



## Duath (17. September 2012)

Minatrix schrieb:


> Das Questsystem in TSW ist doch fein, warum sollte man das Zwanghaft durch was ersetzen nur weil andere Spiele sowas haben?


Man muss es doch nicht ersetzen. Aber es wäre eine tolle Ergänzung.



Minatrix schrieb:


> Ich frag mich immer was den die Masse anspricht? Derzeit gibt es Instanzen, Quests, Tägliche Quests, ein gutes Skillsystem, schöne Umgebung mit toller Athmosphäre, es gibt Gruppengebiete, Bank, Post, (Quasi)AH... klingt doch wie jedes andere MMO?


Aber warum konnte TSW trotz 1,3 mio Beta Accounts nur 200k Spieler fesseln?



Petera schrieb:


> Warum wohl sind wohl so viele mit den Dungeons überfordert und quellen die entsprechenden Foren mit Rufen nach Vereinfachung über?


Weil es eben kein "dummes Massen-Gehirnausschalt-Spiel" ist. Das ist doch der Beweis. 



Petera schrieb:


> Diese Flash-Mob-Artige Massenbespassung erzeugt zwar oberflächlich ein Gefühl von Gemeinsamkeit, bei näherem Hinsehen spielt man eher nebeneinander her als miteinander.


Auch beim näheren Hinsehen spielt man miteinander. Kombofelder setzen, Kombofelder nutzen, sich gegenseitig wiederbeleben... das ist mehr interaktion zwischen Spielern als es andere MMOs zu erzeugen geschafft haben. Und ein sehr viel besseres MMO-Gefühl als "och nö, jetzt farmt der mir die questmobs weg, ich wünschte ich wäre alleine hier".



Petera schrieb:


> Irgendeine Kommunikation oder Absprache ist nicht notwendig, ebensowenig irgendeine Form von Verständnis für seine Klasse oder die eingesetzten Skills...


Und das ist bei anderen MMOs nicht mal in Dungeons erforderlich.



Petera schrieb:


> Spätestens dann, wenn sich im WvWvW die Stammgruppen anfangen durchzusetzen und der im Moment vorherrschende Zerg immer öfters gegen Mauern rennt, wird sich der Frust verstärken. Die Anzeichen sind bereits im offiziellen Forum zu sehen.


Die Zergs entstehen aber dadurch, dass die Spieler zum einen noch nicht so viel Gold haben um viele Belagerungswaffen zu kaufen, und dass es sich bei Schlachten von 1 Tag Dauer nicht lohnt, etwas zu verteidigen.
 Mal schauen, wie es jetzt mit den einwöchigen Matches läuft.




Petera schrieb:


> Im grossen und Ganzen hat Funcom das Spiel und sehr wahrscheinlich sich selbst gegen die Wand gefahren.


Das stimmt. Warum auch immer sie damit gerechnet haben, dass jeder AoC vergisst. Vielleicht hätte das Spiel eine richtige Bombe sein müssen, vielleicht hätten sie das Spiel auch erst absolut bugfrei releasen dürfen - die Chatprobleme haben sicherlich einige an AoC erinnert und direkt vom Kauf abgeschreckt.
Da sieht man, wie viel ein guter Ruf wert ist.


----------



## Minatrix (17. September 2012)

Duath schrieb:


> Aber warum konnte TSW trotz 1,3 mio Beta Accounts nur 200k Spieler fesseln?



Das musst du die Betatester fragen, die haben nämlich zu 80% angegeben das Spiel zu kaufen!


----------



## MrGimbel (17. September 2012)

Duath schrieb:


> ....
> Auch beim näheren Hinsehen spielt man miteinander. Kombofelder setzen, Kombofelder nutzen, sich gegenseitig wiederbeleben... das ist mehr interaktion zwischen Spielern als es andere MMOs zu erzeugen geschafft haben. Und ein sehr viel besseres MMO-Gefühl als "och nö, jetzt farmt der mir die questmobs weg, ich wünschte ich wäre alleine hier".



Naja, die Kombos in GW2 sind doch zu 99% einfach nur Zufall, du wirst doch nicht behaupten wollen, dass die Spieler bei nem DE oder im WvW (oder sonst irgendwo, von knallhart eingespielten Teams vielleicht mal abgesehen) gezielt Kombos nutzen. Bei mir selbst läuft es häufig so, dass mein Char im Kampf ein "Ich habe eine neue Art zu siegen entdeckt" von sich gibt, ohne dass ich nachvollziehen könnte, welche Skills da jetzt eine Kombo ausgelöst haben, von nem Effekt ganz zu schweigen.
Ich persönlich sehe, dass in GW2 etwas anders. Es stimmt, dass man bei den Events eher zusammen spielt als jetzt beim Leveln oder Dungeons mit Lfg in WoW, aber irgendwie nehme ich die Leute dann auch nicht wieder richtig wahr. Ich rezz auch NPCs^^...und an die Namen der Leute, mit denen ich eben ein DE abgeschlossen habe, erinnere ich mich auch nicht. Es stellt sich auch nicht das Gefühl ein, irgendwas als Team erreicht zu haben. Es geht eigentlich nur darum, soviele Mobs wie möglich eine rein zu semmeln, damit man möglichst viele Lootbeutel und am Schluss ne Gold-Medaille bekommt. Gibt auch Ausnahmen, heute zu zweit, mit nem anderen Spieler, der zufällig vor Ort war, ein Gruppen-Event abgeschlossen (19Mobs + Champion), da musste und hatte man tatsächlich stärker zusammen gespielt, weil der andere Spieler für den Erfolg wichtiger wurde, als wenn 20 Leute rumspringen.
Was für mich immer noch das beste Gemeinschaftsgefühl hinterlassen hatte, war AoC, da dort jeder Dungeon im TS gespielt wird. Das wird einerseits vom Spiel forciert und anderseits durch die homogenere Community (ältere Spieler) etabliert.



Duath schrieb:


> Die Zergs entstehen aber dadurch, dass die Spieler zum einen noch nicht so viel Gold haben um viele Belagerungswaffen zu kaufen, und dass es sich bei Schlachten von 1 Tag Dauer nicht lohnt, etwas zu verteidigen.
> Mal schauen, wie es jetzt mit den einwöchigen Matches läuft.



Die Sache mit den Teams im WvW sehe ich auch etwas zwiespältig, ich hab gestern erst wieder erlebt, um wieviel schlagkräftiger ein koordiniertes Team verglichen mit nem Zerg ist. Wir waren gestern mit 9 Leuten (alle im TS) im WvW unterwegs und konnten 2 bis 3 fache Übermacht an Spielern locker aufmischen bzw zurückdrängen. Und wenn das mit den Stammgruppen irgendwann mal Standard wird, könnte es für "Casuals" schwierig werden, im WvW irgendwas außer Frust zu ernten. Ich selbst hab gestern in 3h 35 Ehrenabzeichen bekommen, davor hatte ich 15 in vielleicht 15h solo im WvW sammeln können. Gut, ob gildenlose Spieler im WvW Spass haben können, hängt dann auch wieder vom der Community ab, und ob Teams mit TS und Platz auch Randoms in selbiges einladen.

Naja, alles ziemlich off-topic  Sorry


----------



## Duath (18. September 2012)

Minatrix schrieb:


> Das musst du die Betatester fragen, die haben nämlich zu 80% angegeben das Spiel zu kaufen!




Woher kommt denn diese Info? Von Funcom zwecks Marketing vor Release? 80% zu 15% ist ja schon mehr als ein krasser Unterschied.
Ich meine, wenn 80% dieser 1,3 mio angegeben haben, es zu kaufen, und es nur 200k geworden sind - wie wurde denn da gezählt? Wahrscheinlich haben die Frage auch nur 220k Beta-Spieler beantwortet (+ der Rest, der es ohne Test gekauft hat) und die restlichen 1,1 mio wurden einfach nicht gezählt. Schon hat man seine 80%...



MrGimbel schrieb:


> Naja, die Kombos in GW2 sind doch zu 99% einfach nur Zufall, du wirst doch nicht behaupten wollen, dass die Spieler bei nem DE oder im WvW (oder sonst irgendwo, von knallhart eingespielten Teams vielleicht mal abgesehen) gezielt Kombos nutzen. Bei mir selbst läuft es häufig so, dass mein Char im Kampf ein "Ich habe eine neue Art zu siegen entdeckt" von sich gibt, ohne dass ich nachvollziehen könnte, welche Skills da jetzt eine Kombo ausgelöst haben, von nem Effekt ganz zu schweigen.


Zumindest mache ich es so, und ich sehe ab und an auch Spieler, die mein Kombofeld (Mesmer... hab nur eins...) gezielt nutzen indem sie z.B. rückwärts reinrollen und mit nem Sprungskill wieder raus springen. Heute erst gesehen ein Wächter, der wohl gemerkt hat, dass ein Trugbild mit Pistolen hinten steht - der ist nämlich ein Schritt zur Seite gegangen und hat kurz vor der zweiten Salve ein Symbol auf den Boden gesetzt, um dadurch einen 3er Stack Blutung und ne 30 Sekunden Vergiftung loszuwerden (gehe jedenfalls davon aus, dass er die Zustände hatte, da er nur noch ziemlich wenig HP hatte und vom selben AoE wie ich getroffen wurde, nur dass ich durch die Vergiftung down gegangen bin).

Klar, die meisten Spieler achten da nicht drauf. Für viele ist sowieso alles neu und sie können mit dem Begriff nichts anfangen. Wer es aber kennt achtet auch drauf, weil die Kombos teilweise ziemlich mächtig sind (z.B. Licht + Wirbel = AoE-Zustandsentferner, und das oftmals auf einem Cooldown von 10-15 Sekunden).



MrGimbel schrieb:


> ...und an die Namen der Leute, mit denen ich eben ein DE abgeschlossen habe, erinnere ich mich auch nicht.


Ich auch nicht. Aber ich erinnere mich auch an keine Namen, wenn ich in anderen MMOs mal eben für ne Gruppenquests schnell ne Gruppe gebildet hab. Und nicht vergessen, dass ist "Questcontent". In welchem MMO erinnert man sich denn an jemanden, mit dem man ne Quest zusammen gemacht hat?
Zudem muss ich dazu sagen, dass meine Freundesliste in Gw2 schon einige Einträge hat - wobei die Liste der "Anhänger" schon so lang ist, dass ich dort scrollen kann. Es gibt in Gw2 genug Content - weder Event noch Aufgabe - wo man weniger "anonymisiert" dran geht. Auf Anhieb fallen mir 3 Beispiele ein wo ich dann auch Spieler auf meine Freundesliste gesetzt habe oder sie mich auf ihre: Oolas Labor (man muss ein Random-Drop finden um reinzukommen), der Flammentempel unter Wasser im Diessa-Plateau und eine Höhle im Lonar-Pass, wo es ziemlich fiese Kobolde gibt. Da ist kein Event und nichts. Aber es ist Content, genau wie die Jumping Puzzles, die auch nie ausgewiesen sind.


----------



## Minatrix (18. September 2012)

Duath schrieb:


> Woher kommt denn diese Info? Von Funcom zwecks Marketing vor Release? 80% zu 15% ist ja schon mehr als ein krasser Unterschied.
> Ich meine, wenn 80% dieser 1,3 mio angegeben haben, es zu kaufen, und es nur 200k geworden sind - wie wurde denn da gezählt? Wahrscheinlich haben die Frage auch nur 220k Beta-Spieler beantwortet (+ der Rest, der es ohne Test gekauft hat) und die restlichen 1,1 mio wurden einfach nicht gezählt. Schon hat man seine 80%...



Hm, irgendwo gelesen und gerade keine Lust das rauszusuchen... *gähn* ABer vermutlich hast du recht, es wurde nirgends geschrieben wieviele Leute Teilgenommen haben an der Umfrage... 
Ich glaube trotzdem es wurden mehr Leute durch Umstände ausserhalb des Spiels, GW2, MoP, Shop, Abo, FC abgeschreckt als durch das SPiel selber...  Lasst mir meine Hoffnung! *g*

LG Mina


----------



## Milkoh (18. September 2012)

Ich denke mal eine Mischung aus allem: 

- viel zu wenig Marketing
- Schlechte Bewertungen in namhaften Bewertungsmedien (Zeitschriften, Portalen) nicht ausschließlich aber durchaus ein Trend (gibt FC auch selber zu) 
- das AoC Desaster, ja das hängt FC nach stark nach.

- ein relativ schlechter Zeitpunkt für eine Veröffentlichung und das ist in meinen Augen auch ein Hauptproblem. 
wie kann man einen Majortitel mitten in der Sommerferienzeit in den Hauptmärkten EU und USA zur Ferienzeit, wo seit Jahren die Abozahlen immer mehr runter gehen veröffentlichen. Noch dazu nahezu unbemerkt ohne große Werbung? 

Klar man wollte vor GW2 und vor MoP draussen sein, das ist verständlich, aber entweder man geht dann im April/Mai an den Start, oder eben NACH GW2 und MoP... dann aber mit viel Werbung. 

200k Verkäufe sprechen da eine mehr als deutliche Sprache. Ein Spiel verkauft sich in den ersten 4 Wochen nach Release, danach gehen die Zahlen drastisch runter (es sei denn es ist ein Burnertitel) weil eben langsam kalter Kaffe. 200k Verkäufe bedeuten aber auch in der Regel deutlich unter 200k Abonemten. Daher die laufen schon jetzt Ihren Abos hinter her um überhaupt mal auf die magsiche Zahl von 300k - 500k Abonementen zu kommen. Das hat es bisher eigentlich bei Majortitel eher noch nicht gegeben. Zumindest die Titel Verkäufe hätten eigentlich immer ausgereicht um einen stabilen Betrieb zu gewährleisten.. Dies ist hier nciht der Fall. 

Vor allem: Was soll nun noch passieren um die Verkäufe massiv zu forcieren, so dass man in Regionen kommt die für FC lukrativ sind? Im Regelfall bricht ja bei Abomodellen die Zahl der Teilnehmer nach dem ersten Monat erst mal ein... (Einzig WoW hat es ja bisher geschafft, Abozahlen deutlich auch nach dem Verkauf zu steigen, klar im Moment sind auch da die Zahlen rückläufig werden aber erfahrungsgemäß mit MoP wieder anziehen)


Milkoh


----------



## Minatrix (18. September 2012)

...und dann nach spätestens zwei Monaten wieder drastisch abfallen  Jojo-Effekt im MMO.

Man bzw. ich kann nur hoffen das sie mit dem Raid auch ein bisschen Werbung raushauen und nicht dieses Jahr noch F2P gehen... *seuftzt*

Wobei wir im offiziellen Forum schon erwähnt haben, sooo wenig Werbung war es gar nicht, zugegeben auch nicht besonders viel. Aber die Zahlen der Leute die an dem FB Spiel, an den ARGs usw. mitgezogen haben und die Zahlen die die Beta gebracht haben sahen besser aus als das was letztendlich verkauft wurde. Was die "schlechte" Presse angeht, soweit ich weiß haben nur ganz wenig Portale wirklich schlecht Bewertet und das waren welche wo der Herr Tester null Ahnung und Lust hatte. Ich erinnere an ein Video das hier auch bei Buffed zu finden war wo der Typ der gespielt hat einfach zu **** war um zu verstehen was er bei dem Spiel tun soll und es deswegen "total verbugged" genannt hat, faktisch hat er nicht einen einzigen Bug gehabt in den 20 Minuten Video.

Ach ich könnte mich schon wieder aufregen... -.-


----------



## Milkoh (18. September 2012)

Natürlich sahen die Zahlen optisch erst mal gut aus. Was sich aber hintern den Zahlen dann verbarg wissen wir nicht, dass wird nur FC wissen. 
1,3 Mio Beta Accounts bedeutet ja nicht 1,3 Mio Beta Spieler die ggf. kaufwillig waren. Neben Mehrfachaccounts, gab es auch eine Menge die sich einfach mal angemeldet haben, kurz ins Spiel reinschauten und nie wieder on gingen (so hab ich es mit meinem MoP Beta Key auch gemacht) und Facebook spiele sind noch lange kein Indiz für irgendwas, da man dort ja über Freundes Freunde drauf aufmerksam gemacht wird und viele das halt nur im Rahmen von FB spielen, aber eben nicht das wirkliche Spiel. 

Ich habe ein oder 2 Anzeigen bemerkt. In der deutschen Magazinszene blieb TSW recht wenig erwähnt, ab und an mal ein kleiner Bericht wenn überhaupt. 

Ich denke mal FC hat es gut gewollt, aber schlecht gemacht. Die sind aber auch in einem Hexekessel gefangen, jedes Quartal Miese seit dem AoC Desaster, dazu nen drängenden Publisher der auch Kohle sehen will, wenig Kraft ein richtiges Marketingkonzept auf die Reise zu bekommen, wenige Kraft eine Rufverbesserung durchzuführen etc. 

Es fehlt halt hinten und vorne an Geld. Ich denke mal TSW wird recht fix wieder eingestampft, ist halt vom Start weg ein Flop und eine finanzielle Totgeburt. 
Da wird nun noch ein wenig Kontent kommen, der eh schon entwickelt wird oder wurde und das wars dann. Nen neuen Lead Designer hat das Spiel ja schon nicht mehr bekommen. 

Milkoh


----------



## Mikehoof (18. September 2012)

TSW mußte einfach floppen.

Wer ist denn noch bereit monatlich für ein Spiel zu zahlen? Ich persönlich nicht aber was noch schlimmer ist als Abo Gebühren ist das Rüstung und Stats grinden. Wenn ich schon lese die Marken für das und diese für jenes und dafür muß man irgendwelches Scheiß Dailys machen oder eine Ini bis zum erbrechen spielen... Nee ohne mich obwohl mich das Setting schon gereizt hätte. Nie wieder ein Spiel mit künstlich eingebautem Timesink der nichts mit PvP zutun hat. Ich lasse gerne mit mir drüber reden wenn man wie bei WAR lange PvP/RvR machen muß um bestimmte Sachen zu erreichen.

Wer hat sich denn überhaupt diesen Releasezeitpunkt ausgedacht? So kurz vor GW2 und dem WoW Addon?


----------



## MrGimbel (18. September 2012)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> TSW mußte einfach floppen.
> 
> Wer ist denn noch bereit monatlich für ein Spiel zu zahlen?


Genug Leute, schon mal was von WoW gehört?



Mikehoof schrieb:


> .... ist das Rüstung und Stats grinden. Wenn ich schon lese die Marken für das und diese für jenes und dafür muß man irgendwelches Scheiß Dailys machen oder eine Ini bis zum erbrechen spielen


Redest du gerade von GW2?  Legendäre Waffen und Dungeonsskins sollen ja brutales Gefarme erfordern. Aber stimmt schon, in TSW erfodern zumindest die besten Items (QL 10.4) und Siegel sehr viel Gefarme.



Mikehoof schrieb:


> Wer hat sich denn überhaupt diesen Releasezeitpunkt ausgedacht? So kurz vor GW2 und dem WoW Addon?


Ich glaube, der Release-Termin von GW2 wurde nach dem Release-Termin von TSW angekündigt. Und wie schon geschrieben, ich denke nicht, dass WoW:MoP und TSW sich die Zeilgruppe teilen.


----------



## Mikehoof (18. September 2012)

> Genug Leute, schon mal was von WoW gehört?



Nee wasn das? :-) Selbst bei WoW sind die Zahlen rückläufig und ich denke das die Zielgruppe von TSW sicher eher MMO Hopper waren die evtl. was neues suchen.



> Redest du gerade von GW2?  Legendäre Waffen und Dungeonsskins sollen ja brutales Gefarme erfordern. Aber stimmt schon, in TSW erfodern zumindest die besten Items (QL 10.4) und Siegel sehr viel Gefarme.



Ich glaube der entscheidende Unterschied ist hierbei das bei GW 2 die Sachen nice to have sind und nicht wichtig fürs Spiel ansich. Das bedeutet wenn man Bock drauf hat ein spezielles Dungeonskin zu bekommen kann man es machen aber man braucht es nicht für irgendwelche relevanten Sachen. Mein letztes Spiel dieser Art war Aion und ich persönlich habe mir halt geschworen nie wieder sowas zu zocken. Ich habe halt nur den Eindruck das es vielen Leuten so geht zumindest aus meinem persönlichen MMO Umfeld.



> Ich glaube, der Release-Termin von GW2 wurde nach dem Release-Termin von TSW angekündigt. Und wie schon geschrieben, ich denke nicht, dass WoW:MoP und TSW sich die Zeilgruppe teilen.



Wer wie wo was nun zuerst angekündigt wurde ist egal aber es ist halt schwierig gegen 2 solche Schwergewichte zu bestehen. TSW wollte zumindest Abo Kunden gewinnen und muß sich da aus einem kleineren Pool bedienen als noch vor z.b. 2 Jahren. Es gab viele gehypte Abo Spiele die nach kurzer Zeit F2P wurden da werden die Leute nunmal vorsichtiger.

Ist alles eh nur meine Sicht der Dinge warum trotz eines frischen Szenarios nicht viel aus dem Spiel werden konnte. Ein gelungenes F2P Model mit mehr PvP Anteil (wichtig meiner Meinung nach) und es hätte was werden können.


----------



## evalux (18. September 2012)

Petera schrieb:


> Wirklich wütend bin ich auf einige Macher bei Funcom.
> 
> Ich frage mich, warum man zwar AOC weiterentwickelt hat, aber keinen Versuch unternommen hat sich mit den verprellten Fans auszusöhnen. Wären eine Entschuldigung und eine Gutwillaktion für die ursprünglichen Käufer zu viel verlangt gewesen?



Wie genau stellst du dir das vor ?

Ich bekam, ungefähr ein Jahr nach Kündigung, wieder ein Re-Invite, ich glaube sogar mit freier Spielzeit, weiss es aber nicht mehr so genau. Zudem wurden Veteranen-Marken vom Kaufdatum an gerechnet, so dass ich mir irgendwann besseres Reiten und Pferd davon leisten konnte, immerhin 150 Gold gespart.

Keine Ahnung, warum ich jetzt noch nachtragender sein sollte.



Petera schrieb:


> Warum wurde die neue Technik mit dem SingleServer, dem Chat-System und den Questmechanismen nicht bereits mit AOC getestet, zumal diese Technologien sowieso in dieses Spiel integriert werden sollten? War es Funcom nicht klar, das wegen der AOC - Pleite jeder Bug und Fehler dreifach zählt, da er nur unangenehme Erinnerungen weckt?



Mit der Single-Server-Technologie ist es doch einfach so: entweder sie ist da, oder eben nicht. Und da sich TSW sowieso in der Entwicklung und im Test befand, war es doch logisch, sie dort gleich mitzutesten und erst dann in die Cash Cow AoC zu integrieren. Eben gerade um nicht wieder den Leuten ein verbugtes AoC zuzumuten.


----------



## Bluaba (19. September 2012)

> Mit der Single-Server-Technologie ist es doch einfach so: entweder sie ist da, oder eben nicht. Und da sich TSW sowieso in der Entwicklung und im Test befand, war es doch logisch, sie dort gleich mitzutesten und erst dann in die Cash Cow AoC zu integrieren. Eben gerade um nicht wieder den Leuten ein verbugtes AoC zuzumuten.



Man muss dazu sagen, dass die One-Server Technologie erstaunlich gut funktioniert. (Sowohl in technischer, als auch spielerischer Hinsicht) Ich denke es wird nicht lange dauern, bis sich andere MMO-Entwickler/Betreiber dort eine Scheibe abschneiden - wahrscheinlich ist genau das sogar die größte Innovation, die TSW mit sich bringt. Vielleicht würde ich mir noch wünschen selbst auszuwählen in welcher Instanz ich unterwegs sein möchte, aber ein Beinbruch ists nicht, dass dieses Feature fehlt. Diese Technologie treibt aber auch offenbar seltsame Blüten: So kam es schon vor, dass ein bestimmtes Gebiet (in diesem Fall Kingsmouth) nicht betreten werden konnte. Immerhin scheint meist immer irgendwie gewährleistet zu sein, dass man weiterspielen kann, auch wenn es ein Problem am Server gibt - eben nicht überall. Wie ein Beta-Tester fühle ich mich deswegen nicht. Das Spiel hat zwar auch seine Bugs, aber da habe ich bei anderen MMOs und Singleplayerspielen schon wesentlich schlimmeres erlebt. (Ich schaue dich an Pyranhia-Bytes) Wenn man seinen Kopf lang genug über die Suppe hält, wird schon irgendwann ein Haar hineinfallen - in technischer Hinsicht gibt es bei TsW verschwindend wenig zu mecken. Wer was anderes erzählt, ist ohnehin nicht zufrieden zu stellen und sollte lieber garantiert Bugfreies Solitär spielen.


----------



## Minatrix (19. September 2012)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Ich glaube der entscheidende Unterschied ist hierbei das bei GW 2 die Sachen nice to have sind und nicht wichtig fürs Spiel ansich. Das bedeutet wenn man Bock drauf hat ein spezielles Dungeonskin zu bekommen kann man es machen aber man braucht es nicht für irgendwelche relevanten Sachen. Mein letztes Spiel dieser Art war Aion und ich persönlich habe mir halt geschworen nie wieder sowas zu zocken. Ich habe halt nur den Eindruck das es vielen Leuten so geht zumindest aus meinem persönlichen MMO Umfeld.



Äh... also ich persönlich hab bisher noch nix gefunden wo man unbedingt 10.4 braucht um das machen zu können^^ Ich hab die ganze Zeit über noch nix gefarmed wobei ich jetzt allerdings auch vor den Alptrauminis bin, ich bin noch lange nicht durch die Story geschweige den mit den nachgeschobenen Quests durch und PvP hab ich bisher noch garnicht angefasst. Soweit ich weiß kann man das epische Zeug aber doch auch durchs PvP bekommen?


----------



## MrGimbel (19. September 2012)

Minatrix schrieb:


> Äh... also ich persönlich hab bisher noch nix gefunden wo man unbedingt 10.4 braucht um das machen zu können^^ Ich hab die ganze Zeit über noch nix gefarmed wobei ich jetzt allerdings auch vor den Alptrauminis bin, ich bin noch lange nicht durch die Story geschweige den mit den nachgeschobenen Quests durch und PvP hab ich bisher noch garnicht angefasst. Soweit ich weiß kann man das epische Zeug aber doch auch durchs PvP bekommen?



Man kann auch durch die Schwarzen Abzeichen von Venedig (PvP-Token) aufwertbares 10.x Gear kaufen, allerdings lässt sich das nur bis 10.3 aufwerten. Dazu kommt noch, dass das ganze getrennt ist. Sprich es gibt Venedig-Talismanne und -Waffen (PvP) und es gibt individuelle Talismanne und Waffen (PvE), und man kann beispielsweise kein Venedig-Talisman mit nem individuellen Talisman-Upgrade-Kit aufwerten.
Allerdings bekommt man recht schnell 10.1 und 10.2 Gear, wenn man regelmäßig NMs macht, so dass man die Marken erstmal sparen kann, um seine Ausrüstung gezielt an den richtigen Stellen zu verbessern. Man muss aber auch sagen, dass die Ausrüstungsqualität sehr großen Einfluss auf die Effektivität des Chars hat. Wenn ich an unsere Anfänge zurückdenke, und das ganze mit dem Ist-Zustand vergleiche ^^....naja die Dps haben einen gewaltigen Sprung gemacht. Und man muss auch einräumen, dass man bei manchen Bossen gutes Equip braucht, vielleicht nicht unbedingt gemaxtes 10.4, aber manche Bosse haben Enrage-Timer, die nicht nur durch "Skill" zu knacken sind.


----------

